# No Mouse in X



## TomK (May 12, 2011)

I entered *startx* and X came up showing three windows plus a clock but I had no mouse.  My /etc/X11/xorg.conf shows:


```
Section "InputDevice"
Identifier "Mouse1"
Driver "mouse"
Option "Protocol" "sysmouse"
Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
Option ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection
```
In /etc/rc.conf I have, amongst other comments:

```
moused_enable="YES"
```
and my from memory, mouse type "Auto" although I had tried Logitech (as it is a Logitech mouse) but that didn't give me a mouse in my X window either.

Query:

How do I return to the console mode without a mouse or an ability to type anything in the X screen, short of <ctl> <alt> <del>?

TomK

TomK


----------



## wblock@ (May 12, 2011)

See X11 Configuration.  In summary, either run hal or use AutoAddDevices Off.

ctrl-alt-f1 should still work to switch back to the console.


----------



## Imanol (May 13, 2011)

Check the entries 
	
	



```
dbus_enable="YES"
```
 and 
	
	



```
hald_enable="YES"
```
 in rc.conf

Also, I've noticed it says there "Mouse1", what happened with "Mouse0"? Are there two entries or there's an error in the xorg.conf?


----------



## SirDice (May 13, 2011)

It's been a while...

[thread=4224]Sticky: Configuring X - read before you ask questions![/thread]


----------



## TomK (May 13, 2011)

*Thank You*

I used the suggestion (
	
	



```
dbus_enable="YES"
```
 and 
	
	



```
hald_enable="YES"
```
 in rc.conf) and was able to get my mouse running. 

I don't know what happened to Mouse0 but it seems to be running very well on Mouse1.  

Best Regards,

TomK


----------



## wblock@ (May 14, 2011)

When using dbus and hal, you can remove the InputDevice sections completely.  They aren't used.


----------

